# Colonoscopy and tortuous colon



## RoxZ28SS

I have been experiencing IBS for 15 years (I am only 35). I had a colonoscopy done in 1997. All came out OK however I found out my colon is not the typical colon. Although no major abnormalities were found, below is a quote from the doctor:"Extremely tortuous colon, very high riding sigmoid flexure, very high riding splenic flexure as well as a high riding hepatic flexure and transverse colon that dips deep into the pelvis making it an extremely difficult colon to manipulate."Let me tell you I hurt like heck! I had a total of 3 mg. of Versed IV and 100 mg of Demerol IV. I saw and felt EVERYTHING! I had evidence of one Grade I internal hemorrhoid and two smaller ones. I had been suffering from extreme consitipation and one night it caught up with me. I ended up with severe stomach cramps, diarhea and vomiting. The vomiting contributed to the internal hemorrhoid bursting, thus causing bleeding. It scared me to death as I have a strong family history of colon cancer.The doctor said there may be a component of functional bowel as well and I may benefit from anticholinergics. I should contact him if I have any recurrent pain or bleeding.Well...I have had two bouts of bleeding in the last year, the most recent about a month ago. I know I should go in and have another colonoscopy but it REALLY HURT. Dont' get me wrong...I have a VERY HIGH pain tolerance (I delivered both my children without drugs..no screaming..no panting). I would rather go through child birth EVERY day than go have another colonoscopy done.I know I have to do something. Is there anyone who has benefited from any drugs to keep your colon functioning properly? I suffer from constipation every day. I have to take laxatives to "clean myself out" every 4-5 days (by that time I am so bloated and need immediate relief).HELP!!!!


----------



## boxgirl73

oh, great-this is just the type of post i need to read when i'm having my first colonoscopy done in a couple of weeks. i have read one too many posts that have discussed the patients feeling the pain of the procedure even under sedation. now, i'm a nervous wreck-what if this happens to me? what if the sedation doesn't take effect on me????? i know how bad it hurts to have a sigmoid but my gi tells me that the colonoscopy i nothing since i'll be sedated-well, i'm not so sure.....


----------



## Another D Sufferer

Tell your doctor how worried you are, and maybe he can up your dosage of sedation a bit, just to make sure you're out completely.Hope it goes okay!  Chin up... for many, many people, colonoscopies are not at all painful! In fact, a lot of people remember absolutely nothing about it.Let us know how it goes, okay?


----------



## AMcCall

Rox, I wonder if there's a way that the doctor could put you totally to sleep for the procedure?? I'm not sure if they can even DO that, but it might be worth asking!! Seems like if you have an unusually shaped colon, that it might be worth checking into... Just let them know your experience during the last one, and explain to them that you might not get another one done if you know it's gonna hurt like that







That's what I would do!! Seems like if they thought you needed a colonoscopy bad enough, they'd put you totally to sleep this time around. I could be totally wrong, but if it were ME, I'd check into it!!Boxgirl, I just responded to your post "How bad is it?" I think that Rox may have had this pain because her colon is unusually shaped. Don't let it frighten you too much!! I think you'll do just fine!! From what I've read here on the boards, and from people that I've talked to that have had colonoscopies, I think that most people are probably completely out-of-it during a colonoscopy. So you'll probably do great







Don't let it frighten you into not getting it done...it's a really important test. And once you get it done, you probably won't need another one for a LONGGGGGGG time, LOL







WOOHOO!! Rox, best of luck to you, and let us know what your doctor says!! It sounds like you are so worried







I hope that they'll be able to find a way to make SURE you're asleep this time!!


----------



## RoxZ28SS

AmCall..Thanks for your support







I had the extreme pain because of the shape of my colon







I have not made "that call" yet to get it done again. He had to keep me awake last time so I could roll over on my sides so he could get it through. Mt mother in law had one done and had no pain whatsoever.


----------

